# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.05 released, Micromax Q415 Canvas Pace 4G

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.05 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Android ADB tab:*  1. Added *Unlock / Repair IMEI* support for *Micromax Q415 Canvas Pace 4G*. A step-by-step user guide is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  2. The list of devices that support *Yoda method* 
expanded with the following models:  *♦ O+ 8.28* (MT6582) *♦ POLAROID 0738* (MT8377) *♦ Truconnect Micro 2* (MT6261) *♦ MEO Smart A30* (MT6572) *♦ Ipro Mini Elite* (MT6572) *♦ Vodafone VF-795* (MT6735M) *♦ Vodafone Smart Speed 6* (MT6735M)  *Qcom tab:*  Added *Repair Security Area* feature for *Huawei U8833D* (dual-Sim).  *HiSilicon tab:*  Important bug fix related to servicing Huawei Hisilicon devices. 
Thanks to *mcalister1972* for testing.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

